# Deviantart



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

I love the beautiful art works on deviantart so this thread is made to show off beautiful favourite paintings and art works of talented artists



Spring Yuumei















Salvation 253421


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I will always participate in a thread where I can show off my best friend's artwork. c:


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

This is my attempt at Pop Art assemblage. I use a coffee table as the canvas. Pop Art is defined as using ordinary items not initially intended to be art. This is called "A Poor Person's Life", while I am poor, right before he died, Dr. King was thinking of a Poor Person's Campaign, which was carried out in 1968, a little after his death, by Ralph Abernathy. This was an attempt to draw attention to economic injustice. I try to draw from the Social Realism School of Art :











This is a ever changing assembling. This is meant to highlight what the American living today, in the middle class, historically disenfranchised from the ballot box, or just working poor, has to face in America in 2014. The Occupy Movement of 2010-11, the gutting of the Voting Rights Act, medical costs, the 1% business figures that don't car. When Barack Obama and Joe Biden came into office, the American Dream was dead, as the Great Recession, hit, the button says, "Reclaiming the American Dream."


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

* *






Adeshark











redneckgian









lorency


----------



## Emberrise (Jun 13, 2012)

I-see-ghosts












wylielise


----------

